# Spain/Portugal next xmas



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello everyone.
We are planning to motorhome it down to Spain and Portugal next xmas (6 weeks or more) and apart from a 5 weeker through Scotland and the odd fortnight in France this will be our longest adventure to date. Can anyone please suggest a good book on camping sites for those two countries. I know that there are quite a few to choose from but I'd rather get a recommendation from someone here.
Thanks very much.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

The Caravan Club's "Caravan Europe Vol 1" contains plenty of recommended sites in both Spain and Portugal.

Did you know that the Camping & Caravanning Club hold winter rallies in both Spain and Portugal? You can look at their online brochure without being a member, and you can spend as much or as little time at the rally as you like. The online brochure also has recommended sites.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

*Xmas Touring*

I'd definately recommend the ACSI book. For £10.50 you get a comprehensive book covering campsites in those two countries as well as many other - the book is worth the money alone, but for that you also get a discount on campsite rates. We used it for the first time this year at New Year, instead of 24 euros a day we paid 15. It pays for itself in a matter of days.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Many thanks to you both. Very helpful indeed.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Look at ASCI and remember Portugal is very wild camping friendly.
Look at our website (link below) as we jsut did 7 weeks in Spain/Portugal over xmas and new year. HTH


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

ActiveCampers said:


> Look at ASCI and remember Portugal is very wild camping friendly.
> Look at our website (link below) as we jsut did 7 weeks in Spain/Portugal over xmas and new year. HTH


Will do. Many thanks


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Shingi

This is a great book for portugal roteiro

You can buy this online or at larger Portuguese supermarkets.

Enjoy!

Wilse

***ASCI book may be NO good for you as I think it runs yearly from start of the year, each year ***


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

ASCI book is very good - several sites in Portugal only 11 euro but it does run for the calendar year.

Vicarious Books have just bought out an aires book for Spain & Portugal - its not as good as France but I think its worth having.

Regards


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

ASCI book is very good - several sites in Portugal only 11 euro but it does run for the calendar year.

Vicarious Books have just bought out an aires book for Spain & Portugal - its not as good as France but I think its worth having.

Regards


----------

